# Renegade Ranch



## JonesHunting365 (Sep 26, 2012)

I looked through the current posts and didn't find anything.

Has anyone on here been in contact with them recently? I sent out an e-mail yesterday and called the number under the 'contact us' tab. The Cheboygan number is now disconnected but another number was listed so I did leave a VM.

The real question is has the new ruling affected Boar Hunts? I have not been following the effects of the policies very closely.

A couple buddies and I are looking to go this year.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe that he is still in business. I also believe that the recent court ruling allows them to bring back the Russians.


----------

